# Soldadora  de arco electrónica



## Christian Raggi (May 28, 2005)

Hola amigos.
 En el comercio se encuentran actualmente una serie de soldadoras al arco del tipo electronica. Me gustaría saber el principio de funcionamiento y si existe algún circuito básico para estudiarlo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 28, 2005)

Me imagino que el circuito es un elevador de tensión de alta corriente. Como desconozco el sistema, seria bueno que nos darás información acerca de las características eléctricas de estos aparatos, para poder así deducir su circuito electrónico.


----------



## centenopablo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola amigos en estos momentos estoy levantando el circuito de una maquina de plaquetas (como se las suele llamar) pero en el camino hay un par de integrados "limados" los cuales no se les en numeracion alguna en cuanto termine de levantar el circuito lo estare publicando en este foro si alguno tiene planos les agradeceria pasarmelos.

Muchicimas gracias


----------



## rojewski (Dic 23, 2007)

tal vez trabajan como las fuentes conmutadas, elevando la frecuencia asi el tamaño del nucleo de transformadorrmacion es menor.


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 23, 2007)

la electricas estas simplemente dan sobre unos 60 voltios de continua a unos 140Amperios las antiguas usaban juegos de transistores las modernas usan encapsulados de igbt,y si usan transformadores de ferrita.                         

                espero haber aclarado algo.....


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 24, 2007)

Son switching de puente completo y Zero Volt Turn-on (ZVT) Zero Current Turn-off (ZCT)
Ma'si te lo pongo en Ingles:
Zero-Voltage and Zero-Current-Switching Full Bridge PWM Converters
O también:
Full-Bridge Phase-Shift ZVZCS PWM DC-DC

Inherentemente ideales para soldadoras que trabajan constantemente en corto o abiertas y deba mantener la regulación en ambos casos.

Todo comenzó cuando a alguien se le ocurrió hacer una fuente Boost-Buck o SEPIC con un solo inductor y aumentar así la eficiencia de estas 2 últimas, lamentablemente la solución resultó ser Full-Bridge útil solo para grandes demandas.

Fuente: Linear LTC3780


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2008)

Espero no equivocarme pero se está hablando de la famosa TIG verdad?

En el taller tenemos una que usamos con un tuosteno (o como se escriba) y atmosfera de argon, pero que también permite soldar por arco con electródos.

Esta máquina la solemos usar para trabajar inoxidable puesto que contamina el material mucho menos que la electrica o la MIG.

La MIG (atmosfera de atal y aporte de alambre) es la que más usamos por comodidad ya que más que fierros trabajamos chapa.

Para trabajos en obra solemos usar la TIG como eléctrica (sin gas, claro) porque como se dijo en un post anterior el transformador es mucho más chico... y debe pesar unos 10kg, tal vez menos... así que para estar subido a escaleras, andamios o estar colgado por ahí resulta ideal el colgarsela al hombro.

Ya que la máquina no es tan barata como una eléctrica convencional... el que se la puede permitir, seguro va a dejar de lado la máscara que suele traer y se va a comprar una fotocromática jeje esas si que estan buenisimas. Con una careta de esas, cualquiera suelda por arco jeje.


----------



## karl (May 14, 2009)

saludos:

Ok, lo que se ha dicho de las soldadoras siendo conversores es cierto, de acuerdo a lo que me enseñaron, estas plantas (que les llaman tambien "de rectificador"), son fuentes conmutadas para potencia marca diablo, ya que soldan a amperajes entre los 120 y los 300 amperes. las normales ("de transformador") logran esto poniendo un transformador que pesa lo que se le da la gana en serie con la linea de corriente, con los inconvenientes de un factor de potencia malo (las que he visto son como del 70%), mucho calor y un ciclo de trabajo reducido (en las posiciones altas no he visto ninguna con un ciclo mayor al 10%), las electrónicas, por su parte pueden manejar ciclos de trabajo cercanos al 100%, son mas pequeñas y no desperdician tanta electricidad como calor, todo muy bueno hasta que uno ve la diferencia de precios 

Dj Glenn, no se si sea requisito, pero creo que las plantas M.I.G.= Metal Inert Gas o metal gas inerte y T.I.G. =tungsten Inert Gas o tungsteno gas inerte que he visto son de este tipo, lo se por dos cosas, la primera es que se oyen distinto, aunque a la mejor se debe al gas que usan (como hablar despues de haber respirado un globo con helio), y que necesitan un control activo (MIG) para alimentar el electrodo de alambre. El gas inerte, que suele ser argón sirve nadamas para que no haya oxigeno que oxide o nitrogeno (que normalmente es un haragan, pero adentro de una chispa se convierte en oxido nitroso, y este en nitratos en el metal), tambien se que se usan gas "corgon" que es dióxido de carbono  y argón o hidrogeno-argón, pero ese es otro rollo.

Daniel.more, las que dan corriente directa son las electrónicas creo, porque son las que tienen diodos para rectificarla, las mas baratas son nada mas un transformador, que entrega los 60 volts pero de alterna (y un amperaje marca diablo)


----------

